
Airbnb Confidentially Files for IPO - skanderbm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airbnb-files-confidentially-for-ipo-with-sec-11597870752
======
Hydraulix989
How do all of these "confidentially" filed IPOs end up on the news right away?

------
bergstromm466
> 'Home-sharing giant'

Oops they misspelled 'parasitic rentier gentrifying monster'

